# Facebook - Connection Timed Out



## smarchi (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi, I have been trying to access Facebook (a site I usually access) for the past three(3) hours or so and It loads the Home page, but when I proceed to enter my e-mail address and password, and Error page loads and reads:

The connection has timed out
The server at login.facebook.com is taking too long to respond.

I have tried accessing other sites and my internet seems to be fine, can somebody please help me with this issue... Thx in advance.


----------

